# What kit did you wish you started with?



## rand (Sep 16, 2015)

Knowing what you know now, if you could have bought a kit off the shelf to start growing with, what all exactly would be in the kit?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome rand. How do you want to grow, dirt, water, organic, synthetic?  What are you thinking?


----------



## Locked (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome to MP. We need way more information than that.  Like Rose said,  soil, Hydro, size space?
Personally I don't like any kits. I think they are over priced and don't always come with good equipment.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree with Hamster on this. I don't like kits because growing (unless you are doing a larger commercial type grow with lots of space) is very customized to fit all of the different situations, environments, circumstances, etc. I personally like to build my own system as I have found for my personal likes, a hybridized method system works best and has the least amount of issues as I have had time to work them all out as best as they can be with my current knowledge and experience.

However, if I had to recommend a kit to someone who has the space to use it, I would recommend the "titan system". It is a flood and drain system that is pretty well thought out and ready to go. I think it would serve any grower quite well. But there again, I can build a similar system that would work better (IMO) and cost less.


----------

